# Re: DIY Heat guard anyone?



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

*Re: DIY Heat guard anyone?*

OK me again, 

I have set up the viv now 8) , pretty chuffed with it actually 8) if I do say so!!

I have gone for a ceramic bulb, uv strip light and a pugmy bulb for the orange glow - just for the look of the thing (£1.00 from B&Q)!

Temps are all holding nicely etc. I haven't got a heat guard for the ceramic bulb yet. They are £15... seems a bit much, anyone ever made one, if so how/ out of what. Any top tips gratefully received.

Thanks,
Matt.

P.S. Top forum guys, your help has been invaluable and really promt, so thanks again. Feel a lot more confident awaiting my beardies with this kind os safety net :lol:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2005)

hi vmatt
b&q sell suared chicken wire you can make your own or have a look on ebay


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

*Chicken wire*

Is it safe, you don't have to worry about solder getting hot/mercury vapour etc. Is a lizard daft enough to try and touch the bulb, or will it sense the heat and keep its distance?

Even more promt than usual!! :wink:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2005)

i would get one for a ceramic heater there is a chance of burns to your reptile or even death


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

the bulb will get so hot even if it gust brushes up aganist it it will burn
i made my own with some mesh i tied it up with twine so i can get it of if i ever need to
it was diffcult


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I think for the ceramic you should probably get a proper guard.. bulbs you be fine for a DIY one. 

I dont actualy have a gaurd in my beardie viv (its bulb heat) as he cant get anywhere near it.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah 15 quid might seem expensive but if your animals ever got burnt itd seem like peanuts!i burnt my hand on a ceramic wen setting a viv up so i know how easy it is  
if you do make your own check its totally secore then check again


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

I spent a while looking for something suitable to adapt, got hacked off with that, bit the bullet and bought the guard :roll: 

Looks smarter than something I could have knocked up as well.

Thanks for the input though guys 8)


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i can't find a ceramic heater guard that's big enough to cover the reflector. any ideas where i can find them??


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Sorry, trying it without reflector and doesn't seemto be getting to hot above.

But B&Q have squared off mesh if you can sort out joining it :wink:


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

cheers. i'll have a bash at making one.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

I use wire mesh for my guards for both ceramic and bulbs, ive made a few up in the past so if anyones wanting one let me know, i certainly dont charge anywhere near £15.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

ive paid about £20 for decent guards for my bulbs, id rather pay the expense now than the expense at the vets when one of me snakes cooks itself.
ive found that buying the snake, setup etc is always an expensive affair, but after that you pay what.. £5/10 in food a month (per snake) and just the electric bills. 
and as for the reflector, unless you custom build a cage, you could invest in a stronger wattage ceramic bulb so you dont need to reflect the heat around as it will be strong enough by itself.

personal opinion is to buy the best equipment to start with, and not worry about it in the future


----------

